# Cradle of Rome Tech Support



## leftoutndacold2 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have no problems playing the game on the AOL Games Site for Free Games. I purchased the full version and when I start the game it goes to a black screen and a Error Reporting window pop up Title "CradleOf Rome.exe" saying that and error was encountered and windows has to end this program. It give me the option of Debug, Send Error Report or Do Not Send.
I have tried using all the trouble shoot methods recommended the past few days to resolve this problem but the same thing keeps happening. 
My PC Info: XPSP, 1.3 GHz.160 GB HD, 512 Memory, ATI 256MB/3D A9550GE AGP 8X ASUS Graphic Card, DSL internet connection, It has all the recommended specs. and updated software and drives.
Please Help!! I have been itching to play the full version of this game. 

Thanks Sincerely.


----------

